# New to Site Need help



## 67flh (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings! I am new to the site and am very much interested in locating a Bolens Versamatic Walk behind tractor. When my wife was a child in Wisconsn her family had one that included various attachments. Can any of you please turn me in the direction of where I might find one?

I have always been interested in anything that is old, tractors, motorcycles, guns etc. etc. This looks like a great site!

Regards,
Brad in Eastern Iowa


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Brad! The Versamatic is a pretty old piece of equipment that likely will be tough to find. Try looking on the link below:

http://www.samsbolens.com/index.html

Sam is a Tractor Forum member who posts here from time to time and has a wealth of experience and knowledge. Hopefully he will see your post and offer his expertise and knowledge.


----------

